# ST205 GT4 before and after



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Done a bit of a tidy up on the 1994 GT4


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Now that is an improvement. Looks like a diff car top work


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, that's not just detailed - it's resurrected.

Looks like the first pic was taken when you were in the middle of changing a few things in there.


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Guru said:


> Wow, that's not just detailed - it's resurrected..


:lol:

Thanks, yeah few changes going on


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

An engine now been down the gym and beefed up lol


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

wow,lovely car,i remember reading about these in REVS magazine!! :thumb:


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

pt1 said:


> wow,lovely car,i remember reading about these in REVS magazine!! :thumb:


Great mag in it's day :thumb:


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks a different car. Very nice. I have wanted one of these for years. Next on the link I think if one can be found


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks.

You could do worse  My pride and joy


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Is that for real? Wow. :thumb:


----------



## veloz (Mar 19, 2014)

veery nice work...love the hoses!!


----------



## GEO147 (Jul 7, 2010)

DD1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> You could do worse  My pride and joy


Jesus what a minter. Well done! Awesome cars, always wanted one.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

lovely kept ol gurl


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks, wee bit OCD with her


----------

